# "Twilight meets The DaVinci Code" YA Urban Fantasy



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

My new vampire novel GLORY is being called,_"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code"_ and the Kindle edition is now available!

In GLORY, seventeen year old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

Here is a link to the novel's website: www.GloryLegend.com

Here is the Amazon link for the eBook: Glory by Devin O'Branagan


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome to KB!

Imogen


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Greetings Devin! Good luck with your book.

Sandy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the Kindleboards!

Vicki


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to KB!
Glad you found us =)
Going to check out your book, sounds intriguing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Devin--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

You've written such a good intro post that I'm going to recommend it be moved to the Book Bazaar so you can start promoting your book there!

Betsy
Book Bazaar moderator


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Devin,

And here's a quick review of our rules and a link to Forum Decorum:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JackCutty (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, your site for the book is pretty impressive! I have to say, it almost seems like there is a whole world behind this story, and it just came out! Your "Platform" building skills are VERY Impressive!

I'm downloading a sample of the book now, looks interesting.

Good luck with the book,
~Jack


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello all! Oh, my goodness! I was new here in July when I started this thread about my vampire novel GLORY being released for Kindle, I didn't enable notifications, then I lost the thread! (I'm an extremely technically-challenged individual.) I had no idea anyone had ever responded. I am sorry for ignoring you all. Thank you for your kind welcome!

For people who might just be discovering this thread, allow me to repeat my introduction of GLORY, which is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

Seventeen year old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman!

Here is a link to the novel's book trailer video: http://www.devinwrites.com/glory/thegloryvideo.html

Here is the Amazon link for the eBook: Glory by Devin O'Branagan

I hope you read it. I hope you love it!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ just posted a 5-Star review of GLORY on Amazon!

The reviewer summed it up by saying, *"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."*

GLORY is a young adult vampire novel that is being called, "_Twilight meets The DaVinci Code_."

*Seventeen year old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman!*

Here is a link to the novel's book trailer video: http://www.devinwrites.com/glory/thegloryvideo.html

Here is the Amazon link for the eBook: Glory by Devin O'Branagan

I hope you read it. I hope you love it!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazon's Kindle Store just put GLORY on sale for $7.96! (The print version is also on sale and copies are going fast.) Here's the link: Glory by Devin O'Branagan

A wonderful article ran on FamilyGoesStrong.com that spoke about GLORY. The article said that GLORY conveys uplifting messages while providing an excellent role model for young women. That was my intent when I wrote it! Here's the link to that story: http://www.familygoesstrong.com/fangs-blood-and-romance-oh-my

*GLORY is a young adult vampire novel that is being called, "Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."*

*Seventeen year old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman!*

Watch GLORY's exciting book trailer video here: http://www.devinwrites.com/glory/thegloryvideo.html

*"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed." - Midwest Book Review*

I hope you read GLORY. I hope you love it!


----------



## Firewolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Glory was a great book.  I really enjoyed reading it, thank you.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Firewolf, I'm so glad you enjoyed GLORY! Thank you for letting me know.

GLORY is now available for $2.99: Glory by Devin O'Branagan

A little about the book: Seventeen year old Glory Templeton's blood holds the cure for a deadly pandemic-plague, and she embarks on a quest to save humanity. A vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Oh, and her team is rounded out by her intrepid demon-fighting Australian Shepherd, Hallelujah! It is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

If you would like to read the opening scene, please follow this link: http://www.devinwrites.com/glory/bookexcerpt.html

*"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed." -Midwest Book Review*


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

I like to say that the vampire in GLORY doesn't glitter, but he is hot! When we released the novel, we built an exciting website for it, and to make it different, we found models to represent the various characters. This is the model we chose for the cowboy vampire Zane:










Um...did I say, hot? 

*GLORY is now available for $2.99! Find it here on Amazon: Glory by Devin O'Branagan*

Seventeen year old Glory Templeton's blood holds the cure for a deadly pandemic-plague, and she embarks on a quest to save humanity. A vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Oh, and her team is rounded out by her intrepid demon-fighting Australian Shepherd, Hallelujah! It is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

If you would like to read the opening scene, please follow this link: http://www.devinwrites.com/glory/bookexcerpt.html

*"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed." -Midwest Book Review*


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

In the young adult urban fantasy, GLORY, one of the heroine's bodyguards is Kaia, a powerful eighteen year old witch who rebels against an arranged marriage. She has been promised to marrry Evan, a member of one of the two most powerful covens in the country. Kaia's own coven is earth-based and rustic, while Evan's is city-based and sophisticated. No matter what feelings Evan and Kaia share, their differences may doom their love.

















*GLORY is now available for $2.99! Find it here on Amazon: Glory by Devin O'Branagan*

*Seventeen year old Glory Templeton's blood holds the cure for a deadly pandemic-plague, and she embarks on a quest to save humanity. A vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Oh, and her team is rounded out by her intrepid demon-fighting Australian Shepherd, Hallelujah! It is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Watch the amazing 60 second book trailer video here: http://www.devinwrites.com/glory/thegloryvideo.html

"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed." -Midwest Book Review*


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Debate rages among fans about whether Glory should choose angel Dominic or cowboy-vampire Zane as her romantic partner. A wonderful article was published this week about the hormone of love and whom Glory should choose: http://www.hugthemonkey.com/2010/10/vampires-angels-and-oxytocin.html

Dominic is a young angel. His first assignment ended tragically and embittered him. Now he's assigned to be Glory's guardian and help her save humanity from the pandemic-plague that threatens its continued existence. However, he's not at all sure that humanity is worth saving. Will Glory succeed in showing him what is noble in human beings and worth saving? Will the growing love between the two cross the line of that which is forbidden between humans and angels?










GLORY is now available for $2.99! Find it here on Amazon: Glory by Devin O'Branagan

*"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed." -Midwest Book Review*


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Devin: GLORY sounds delicious. It's on my TBR list. Loved the slug line "Twilight Meets the DaVinci Code." Definitely drew my attention.

Lynda


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

I have very exciting news to share about GLORY!

GLORY has been nominated for the 2011 Best Popular Paperback for Young Adults List, sponsored by the Young Adult Library Services Association (YALSA) of the American Library Association. This is a huge honor!

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now only $2.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed!" -Midwest Book Review *


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

GLORY is a YA urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association has nominated GLORY
to the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now only $2.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

GLORY is a YA urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association has nominated GLORY
to the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now only $2.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association has nominated GLORY
to the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now only $2.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association has nominated GLORY
to the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now only $2.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association has nominated GLORY
to the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now only $2.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## VivianMarie (Jan 9, 2011)

This looks really good! I'm definitely going to be checking this one out. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds good. I'll be checking this out.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*This week GLORY hit Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction Bestseller's List!
*

GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association nominated GLORY
to the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now only $2.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Last week GLORY hit Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction Bestseller's List!
*​
GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association nominated GLORY
for the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now on sale for only $2.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!
*​
GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association nominated GLORY
for the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now on sale for only $3.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!
*​
GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association nominated GLORY
for the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now on sale for only $3.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!
*​
GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association nominated GLORY
for the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now on sale for only $3.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!
*​
GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association nominated GLORY
for the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now on sale for only $3.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!
*​
GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association nominated GLORY
for the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now on sale for only $3.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## J.A. Campbell (Mar 9, 2011)

I read this one and really enjoyed it. Great Job Devin


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!
*​
GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association nominated GLORY
for the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now on sale for only $3.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------



## J.A. Campbell (Mar 9, 2011)

Any word on a sequel to this great novel?


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

In response to J.A. Campbell: No release date for the sequel to this novel yet, but I am so glad you're eager for it! - Devin O'Branagan

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!
*​
GLORY is a young adult urban fantasy that is being called, _"Twilight meets The DaVinci Code."_

The prestigious _Midwest Book Review_ gave GLORY a 5-star review and summed it up by saying, 
"A fantasy on the shoulders of a strong willed girl, Glory is not to be missed."

The Young Adult Library Services Association of the American Library Association nominated GLORY
for the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List.

In GLORY, seventeen-year-old Glory Templeton's blood contains the only known cure for a deadly pandemic plague and a vampire, a witch, and an angel are assigned to be her bodyguards. Forbidden love, ancient secret societies, mysterious astronomical monuments, vampires, witches, angels, and demons all contribute to the high adventure that tests the character of this remarkable young woman.

This novel is the first in a series that will feature Glory and her unique companions.

Now on sale for only $3.99!

Available at Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



Watch the 60 second book trailer video!


----------

